# I turned my Nook HD into a Kindle using the android app



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Stop me if this is old news, and I did do a search for it, but there are a fair few people on the internet in general still saying it's not possible to do what I've done: I downloaded the Kindle app through the Google Play store on my Nook HD and it worked perfectly. It was easy to set up; I'm not technologically minded and I don't spend hours playing with it or customising, but even I could do this really quickly. It's true you won't find the app in the B&N store, for obvious reasons, but the Google Play store app is included when you buy a Nook, so you can get it there. Some other models may not run the Kindle app, but Nook HD does, so it's not just the bigger Nook tablets that can do it as one post on another board told me.

It's not exactly the same as an actual Kindle (I borrowed my friend's Kindle to compare) but it's pretty good and I can now read all the stuff I had stored up on Kindle for PC wherever I go. The biggest difference is the night mode (white text black background). On the nook it's more like grey than black, but on the Kindle you get a proper night-sky black, and it renders the fonts slightly differently. I normally prefer Georgia, and it looks different on Kindle even though it's the same font, no matter what size I set it to.

Not really sure which I prefer (I've always said both tablets are pretty good), so to be honest the biggest advantage is that I can switch between them whenever I want. I always find that every book looking the same sometimes gets boring, so I now I get my preferred font and setup on two different interfaces for variety.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations on finding the app.  
Enjoy your books.


----------



## Maggie Magpie (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi
Congratulations. I didn't know that could be done. Personally I love the Android app and have had it on my last two phones. It just amazes me I can literally keep my entire library in my pocket.

What I have also done is buy a very cheap Android tablet - we are talking less than £50 in the UK from Amazon and I downloaded the Android Kindle App onto that too. Now I have a kindle size screen for reading my ebooks. Ok, so the downside is battery life is nowhere as long as a kindle, but then it was nowhere near the price either. Plus having had a kindle die on me after 13 months (amazingly just out of warranty) because the battery failed I consider this to be worth the compromise.

Thought I would share anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, you can add the Android app to a Nook or other Android device.

Maggie, sorry to hear about your Kindle.  Did you contact Amazon CS?  Battery failure is pretty rare in Kindles until they get really old.  Also, depending on the Kindle, people have successfully installed a new battery.  

Two other differences between a tablet and a Kindle, besides battery life, are backlit vs eInk or front lit (Paperwhite and Voyage) screens--easier on the eyes--and weight.  Having said that, I read on my Voyage, my iPad and my Fire.

It's marvelous, isn't it, to have a library with you at all times?

Betsy


----------

